# Minolta maxxum 400si



## babechik232 (Jan 19, 2012)

What do you know about the Minolta maxxum? I just bought one for a b&w photography class and I want to know what you all think of the camera. Is it a good camera for a beginner? Is it a good camera in general? I want to continue using it after I finish the class.


----------



## ann (Jan 19, 2012)

Minolta made nice cameras, they are no longer in business; however Sony now owns the company and people are using the older lens on sony digital cameras.


----------



## bogeyguy (Jan 19, 2012)

Can you find B&W film???


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 20, 2012)

The Maxxum 400si is not a bad camera.
It has Manual and Auto exposure.
It depends on what you mean by "good.


----------



## artatlarge (Jan 22, 2012)

I've used Minolta Maxxums since the mid-1980's, and they are indeed good cameras.  Some of course have more professional features or qualities, but you won't find a bad one in the bunch.  My experience has shown that the metering system is pretty accurate, within 1/3 of a stop compared to a Gossen Luna-Pro meter.  The autofocus is accurate and reasonably fast, and all of my Maxxums have been solid and reliable.  
One of the best things about them now are that they are readily available at good prices, as are most of the accessories and many of the aftermarket lenses.  One nice feature is that you can use any Maxxum-mount lens in any Maxxum camera.  If you want to upgrade in the future, you could buy a more advanced Maxxum for well under $100.


----------



## artatlarge (Jan 22, 2012)

eBay.  There's a lot of B&W film there.


----------



## babechik232 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey! Thanks for the reply's but I've got another really Important question. I went out and snapped some photos and realized that I have no idea how to read my light meter or if it even has one! So I'm praying that the pictures turn out okay. But if you have any idea what im looking for please help me!


----------

